# NAS+BitTorrent Server



## DiGiTY (Oct 16, 2006)

What's the best way, in terms of software, hardware and OS choices, to go about building a machine that serves as my digital media storage server for my media center machines (MCE 2005 & XBMC), and automatically downloads files via Bittorrent (video podcasts) for me???

TIA


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you check the TSG Rules, you'll find we provide no assistance with P2P applications or their usage.


----------

